# can I drive and buy a car in Vancouver while on a temporary work permit in BC?



## johnsontch (Jun 15, 2012)

I will be on a 2 year temporary work permit in Vancouver. I hold a full driving licence fom Singapore. Will I be able to drive and buy car in Vancouver while on the temporary work permit? As far as I know, Temporary work permit holders are treated as tourist, hence I do not need to obtain a BC licence. Pls advise. Thank you.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Legally, you should switch to a BC driving licence unless you have an international licence to drive for a year.

Do you have at last two full years driving experience in Singapore?


----------



## johnsontch (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Lorgnette,

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately my licence is less than 2 yrs old. And if I were to take the BC licence, I would have to go through a 3 year graduated program, by then I would have gone back to Singapore. I read that I can get an international driving permit from AA and I can drive in BC for a year. Is that correct? I also wonder if I can buy a car and get car insurance in BC with just myn Singapore Licence and IDP. Appreciate any replies


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Someone on a student visa, that is attending a recognized institution full time, can drive for up to a year without having to exchange or do testing for a BCDL. If they start to work after that time, their licence would only be valid for 90 days. Although I think I know your answer about the work permit, it's been a while since I dealt with licencing and it might be your best bet to speak with ICBC. 

Please be aware that an International Driving Permit is not valid in BC. A visitor can operate a vehicle in BC for up to 6 months on their existing DL, however, someone who has taken residence in BC must obtain a BC licence within 90 days. If you fail to do so after the 90 day period, you may be held in breach of insurance should you have an accident (no coverage). 

You may find more of your answers on the ICBC (provincial public insurance) website ...

ICBC | Moving?

ICBC | Getting a B.C. driver's licence when moving from most countries

For information about insuring a vehicle in BC, just click on the Autoplan Insurance tab at the top of the website. You can also send ICBC an email with your questions - at least that way you'll get the answers right from the source.


----------

